# Intrum/ (...)/0190/080805/Dialerbeweis



## Elfe303 (3 Juli 2004)

@alle

Mit großem Interesse und viel Spaß habe ich einen großen Teil de Threats gelesen.
Meistens können aber die Teilnehmer den Dialer auf ihrem Rechner nachweisen. Das kann ich nicht mehr:

Zur Vorgeschichte: Alexander, mein damals noch 14jähriger Sohn, bekam zu Weihnachten 2002 einen neuen PC.
Daraufhin suchte er auf meinem alten Rechner über „Google“ im Internet nach Schutzprogrammen und PC Teilen zum Aufrüsten seines alten PC, den er dann mir zur Verfügung stellte. Meine alte Festplatte formatierte er neu, um sie mir als Datenspeicher zu Verfügung zu stellen. Das alles passierte, bevor der EVN der Telekom im Februar 2003 kam (siehe Anlage).
Zur fraglichen Zeit war ich selbst nicht zu Hause, mich hatten 2 ältere Damen zum Essen eingeladen.
Bis jetzt war ich der Meinung, dass Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren keine Verträge ohne Zustimmung des Erziehungsberechtigten abschließen können.
Alexander versicherte auch, dass er keine Fenster mit erkennbaren Minutenpreisen und auch er auch keinen Download gestartet hätte. Er hat lediglich versucht, die auf einmal erscheinenden Werbefenster mit pornographischem Inhalt wegzuklicken. Es kamen immer wieder ein paar neue. Die Funktion x (schließen des Fensters oben rechts) funktionierte scheinbar nicht. Nach einer nicht mehr definierbaren Zeit verschwanden die Fenster. Ins Internet gingen wir damals mit einem 56 kb Modem über Easysurf4you. Wir hatten einen normalen Isdn- Anschluß.

Momentan habe ich die Güteverhandlung gegen Intrum hinter mir, bei der mich der Richter aufforderte zu beweisen, das es ein Selbstwähldialer auf meinem Rechner war.

Dialer&Recht schrieb
Urteil des LG Mönchengladbach vom 12.12.2003 - Az.: 2 S 116/03 

1. Der Telefon-Kunde ist für die Tatsache, dass die Verbindung durch einen illegalen 0190-Dialer ungewollt hergestellt wurde, beweispflichtig. 

2. Auch aus der Tatsache, dass ein Dialer grundsätzlich missbraucht werden kann, ergibt sich keine Umkehr der Beweis- und Darlegungslast zu Lasten des Netz-Betreibers. Denn Web-Dialer können wie meisten anderen Sachen oder Gegenstände - und letztlich gilt das auch für Computerprogramme - zweckentfremdet werden, ohne dass man den Herstellern derartiger Gegenstände deshalb besondere Sorgfalts- oder gar Produktbeobachtungspflichten auferlegen könnnte. Dies ergibt sich insbesondere aus einer Wertung des § 8 TDG.

Urteil des AG Elmshorn v. 05.08.2003 - Az.: 51 C 93/03
1. Ein Telefonanschluss-Inhaber, der selber als Kläger auftritt und die Rückzahlung seines Entgeltes verlangt, ist hierfür beweispflichtig. 

2. Ein Abrechnungssystem nach § 5 TKV indiziert die Richtigkeit einer Telefon-Rechnung. 

3. Die Auffassung des LG Nürnberg (Urt. v. 20.02.2003 - Az: 11 S 8162/02), dass der Netz-Betreiber für die Nennung des Entgeltbetrages und die Erbringung der Leistung beweispflichtig ist, findet keine Stütze im Gesetz.

Während der Verhandlung sagte er mehrmals , dass er sich nicht richtig auskenne und er so was zum ersten mal verhandle. Auch mein Anwalt ist nicht so fit und die Widerspruchbegründung ist nicht sehr ausgefeilt. Ich möchte ihn unterstützen und suche nach Informationen, wie ich dem Richter das nachweisen kann. Ein Hinweis war, beim LKA Anzeige gegen 0190/080805 zu stellen und eine Auskunft anzufordern. (Schreiben im Anhang)
Der andere kam von Ihnen, mit der Beweislastumkehr. Ich weiß ja bis heute nicht, was mein Sohn konsumiert haben soll. 

Die Links scheint es nicht mehr zu geben.
Erst mal lesen: http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=1447817  ???????

Zur Beweislast schau mal hier und nimm es Deinem Anwalt mit: http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=1447817

Ich habe kein Interesse daran, dass sich der Dialer an einem Prozessverlust bereichert, deshalb Frage in dem Fall: Was soll ich tun?

Die Intrum hat bis jetzt noch keine gültige Aktivlegitimation nachweisen können. Auch den Anbieter des Mehrwertdienstes konnte sie nicht nennen.
Ich fordere noch diese Woche einen EVN und diese Urkunde an.
Mal sehen was passiert.

Herzlichen Dank noch mal für die geballte Ladung an Information.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Counselor (4 Juli 2004)

Die Nummer war offensichtlich an eine OK Maximus GmbH vergeben. Zahllose Beiträge bei Teltarif sprechen dafür, dass da was oberfaul war.
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1095-7.html


----------



## Qoppa (4 Juli 2004)

@ Elfe

die Foren von Dialerschutz und Computerbetrug haben fusioniert, darum findest Du alles jetzt hier, v.a. die Beweislastumkehr
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4163

 Die beiden zitierten Urteile kommen wohl von Intrum, nicht wahr? Höchst interessant was Du erzählst, denn ich vermute, daß sie einfach versuchen, damit bei in der Dialermaterie unerfahrenen Richtern zu punkten. Die Ansicht


			
				LG Mönchengladbach schrieb:
			
		

> Der Telefon-Kunde ist für die Tatsache, dass die Verbindung durch einen illegalen 0190-Dialer ungewollt hergestellt wurde, beweispflichtig.


ist eine Ausnahme, - auf http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm finden sich Dutzende Urteile, die das anders sehen - und die Dein Anwalt zitieren kann, damit der Richter ein zutreffendes Bild der Rechtsprechung gewinnt. (Und das Urteil AG Elmshorn ist nicht einschlägig, da dort ja der Kunde als Kläger auftrat.)

Dazu noch eine wichtige Bemerkung: "Beweislastumkehr" ist eigentlich ein schiefer Ausdruck, da die Beweislast eh bei dem liegt, der Geld fordert. Nur ging die Rechtsprechung früher davon aus, daß mit dem EVN bei Mehrwertnummern auch ein Anscheinsbeweis für einen Vertragsschluß vorliegt (da manuell gewählt), - bei Dialern und den akuten Möglichkeiten der Manipulation ist das nicht mehr so, und hier setzt eben die "Beweislastumkehr" ein, indem sie diese Ausdehnung der Beweiskraft des EVN wieder einschränkt. Und dann muß der geldfordernde Anbieter bzw. sein Inkassobüttel eben über das Zustandekommen der Verbindung (wofür der Anscheinsbeweis des EVN gilt) hinaus beweisen, daß ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustandekam.

Auch die anderen Punkte, die Du ansprichst, sind gut (und könnten schon für sich, wenn sie gut begründet vorgetragen werden, den Prozeß entscheiden): fehlende Aktivlegitimation, - Anbieter muß genannt werden, - außerdem natürlich die angeblich erbrachte Leistung. 
Auch zu diesen Punkten bei Dialer&Recht viele Urteile (bei denen übrigens meistens Intrum/(...) die Prozeßverlierer waren )

Außerdem sehr interessant das neue Urteil AG Siegburg (v.a. über die Aktivlegitimation): http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=64320#64320
(noch nicht bei D&R)

Und damit Dir bzw. Deinem Anwalt der Lesestoff nicht ausgeht: die Dokumentation eines Prozesses gegen Intrum/(...) durch Forenmitglied KatzenHai:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2738
(weiteres Material wirst Du über die Suchfunktion finden können.)


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer war offensichtlich an eine OK Maximus GmbH vergeben.


@counselor: ist das die Firma, bei der man mit Unterhosen telefonieren kann? (siehe Anhang)


----------



## Elfe303 (4 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und die haben weitervermietet? Wie oder was kann ich mit dem Fenster machen? Hat das so ausgesehen, was mein Sohn da angeklickt hat?
Gruß


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2004)

@ Elfe303, das dürfte nur ein Beispiel sein. Dieses Fenster sieht nicht nach einem Dialer-Dialog aus.
Außerdem, OK Maximus und Q1 Deutschland bieten mEn selbst keine Dialer an - das machen dann deren Partnerfirmen, wie z. B. die QuestNet und deren Dialerfenster sehen bekanntlich ganz anders aus.


----------



## Elfe303 (4 Juli 2004)

@Qoppa
Danke für die schnelle Info. Hier die Korrespondez mit (...):
[]
In Sachen Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH./. Elfe303
anerkenne ich namens und mit Vollmacht der Beklagten die Forderung aus dem Vollstreckungsbescheid zu Ziffer 2 über 3, 10 EUR. Hierbei handelt es sich um die Verbindungen ab dem 09.01.2003 bis zu 17.01.2003. 
Im Übrigen beantrage ich, die Klage abzuweisen. 
Begründung: Die Beklagte hat einen Personalcomputer mit Internetzugang und ISDN-Anschluss. 
Zum Zeitpunkt der bestrittenen Verbindungen vom 04.01.2003 hat die Beklagte nicht an dem Computer gearbeitet, sondern der zu diesem Zeitpunkt 14 Jahre alte Sohn Alexander wohnhaft unter der gleichen Anschrift wie die Beklagte.

Die Beklagte genehmigt den bestrittenen Vertrag nicht. 

Im Übrigen verhält es sich wie folgt:

Alexander hat im Internet zu den Zeitpunkten nach Computerersatzteilen gesucht, bei der Firma Saturn und Media Markt. Die Suche erfolgte über Google, Alexander gab Saturn.de ein. Anschließend erschienen automatisch Bilder mit pornografischen Darstellungen. Alexander klickte diese Bilder dann weg. Die Dauer von jeweils 0,41 sec, 1,42 min und 1,22 min ist von der Klägerseite selbst dokumentiert. Es ist nachzuvollziehen, dass zum "Wegklicken" eine solche Zeit benötigt wird. Dies wird im Übrigen in die Überzeugung des Gerichts gestellt. 

Zum Beweis für den vorgehend geschilderten Sachverhalt wird angeboten: 

Zeugnis des Alexander Bad Liebenzell 

Bei den Verbindungen in der von der Klägerseite vorgelegten Anlage, Zielrufnr: jeweils 0190080805 handelt es sich um Anbieter pornografischer Darstellungen. 

Beweis: Einholung eines Sachverständigengutachtens 

Da ein Vertrag zwischen der Beklagten und der Klägerin nicht zu Stande gekommen ist, besteht auch kein Zahlungsanspruch.
RA S.


24.05.04 HAUPTTERMIN
Donnerstag, den 24.06.2004 um 16.00 Uhr, Sitzung 2.
Das persönliche Erscheinen des Geschäftsführers der Klägerin und der Beklagten wird zur Durchführung eines Güteversuchs und zur Aufklärung des Sachverhalts angeordnet. Diese Anordnung ist hinsichtlich der Klägerin so zu verstehen, dass ein informierter und bevollmächtigter Vertreter im Sinne des § 141 Abs. 3 ZPO zu entsenden ist.
Wir haben nichts gesehen

01.06.2004 AXMANNS Klageerwiderung vom 27.04.2004
nehme ich zur Klageerwiderung vom 27.04.2004 wie folgt Stellung- 

1. Die Beklagte ist zur Zahlung der streitgegenständlichen Forderung verpflichtet. Sie haftet als Festnetzanschlussinhaberin für die von ihrem Anschluss aus entstehenden Verbindungen. Dabei haftet sie auch für Verbindungen, die Dritte von ihrem Anschluss aus aufbauen. Durch Vorlage der Einzelverbindungsübersicht ist der Verbindungsaufbau belegt. Die Verbindungen wurden vom Anschluss der Beklagten mit der Rufnummer 070522464 durch die Anwahl der jeweiligen Rufnummer in das Netz der Zedentin aufgebaut. Hierdurch sind Gebühren in der streitgegenständlichen Höhe von E 168,10 entstanden. Beweis: Einzelverbindungsübersichten, bereits vorgelegt


2. Es wird mit Nichtwissen bestritten, dass der Sohn der Beklagten die streitigen Verbindungen aufgebaut hat. Aber auch wenn dies der Fall gewesen sein sollte, so hat die Beklagte ihrem Sohn Zugang zum Computer ermöglicht. Indem die Beklagte ihrem Sohn einen Internetanschluss zur auch die Anspruch Es gibt zwischenzeitlich gängige Möglichkeiten, sich entsprechend vor teueren Mehrwertdiensten zu schützen, indem z.B. sog. 0190-Sperren auf dem Computer eingerichtet werden. Wer sich einen Internetanschluss einrichtet, muss mit dem Risiko erhöhten Gebühren leben und nimmt diese auch in Kauf. 


Weiterhin wird bestritten, dass auf dem Bildschirm des Computers Bilder pornografischen Inhalts erschienen, die der Sohn der Beklagten versuchte, wegzuklicken. Zudem wird bestritten, dass behaupteter Vorgang jeweils 41 Sek, 1,42 Min und 1,22 Min gedauert haben will. Es wird bestritten, dass das Wegklicken eines Fenster im Computer einen zeitlichen Umfang, wie ihn die Beklagte behauptet, in Anspruch nimmt. 

Vielmehr ist davon auszugehen, dass die Verbindungen ordnungsgemäß aufgebaut wurden und entsprechende Leistungen bewusst und gewollt in Anspruch genommen wurden. Das pauschale Bestreiten der Beklagten ist daher nicht geeignet, den Beweis des ersten Anscheins für die Richtigkeit der Abrechnung zu erschüttern. 

Aus Sicht der Zedentin ( Empfängerhorizont ) unterlag die Willenserklärung der Beklagten auch keinerlei Mängeln, so dass die Verbindungsleistungen erbracht werden mussten.

Dies folgt sowohl aus § 16 Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung (TKV) als auch aus der Rechtsprechung, die überwiegend im Einklang zu § 16 TKV vom Vorliegen eines Anscheinsbeweises unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen ausgeht. 

Der Gesetzgeber hat für den Bereich der Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen in § 16 TKV folgende Regelung hinsichtlich der Beweislast getroffen-

. Gem. § 16 Abs. 3 S. 1 TKV obliegt dem Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen der Nachweis für die Ordnungsgemäßheit der technischen Einrichtungen und Verfahren, die in seinem Einfluss und Verantwortungsbereich liegen (vgl. BeckTKG-Komm/Ehmer, Anh § 41, § 16 TKV, Rz. 15). Diese hat er gem. § 16 Abs. 1 TKV zu überprüfen, wenn ein Kunde Einwendungen gegen seine Telefonrechnung erhebt; des Weiteren hat der Anbieter in diesem Fall einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ergibt die Oberprüfung keine Mängel, so kann der Anbieter gem. § 16 Abs. 3 S. 3 TKV die betreffenden Verbindungsentgelte nur dann nicht fordern, wenn der Kunde nachweist, dass sein Anschluss in einem nicht von ihm zu vertretenen Unfang genutzt wurde, oder Tatsachen die Annahme rechtfertigen, dass die Höhe der Verbindungsentgelte auf Manipulationen Dritter an öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen zurückzuführen ist. 

Aus dieser Gesetzessystematik folgt, dass der Anbieter außer in diesen beiden vom Gesetz genannten Fällen grundsätzlich die Verbindungsentgelte von Kunden verlangen darf, wenn sich bei der Überprüfung der technischen Einrichtungen keine Mängel ergeben haben. Es gilt dann also eine gesetzliche - widerlegbare - Vermutung zu Gunsten des Anbieters, dass die anhand der im Einzelverbindungsnachweis ausgewiesenen Daten ermittelten    Verbindungsentgelte        zutreffend    sind.    Folglich    sind    auch    die     im Einzelverbindungsnachweis ausgewiesenen Verbindungsdaten von dieser Vermutung erfasst. Es besteht somit ein Beweis des ersten Anscheins dafür, dass die Verbindungen zu    den     Zeitpunkten,      der    Dauer      und    zu     den    Zielrufnummern        wie     im Einzelverbindungsnachweis aufgeführt zu Stande gekommen sind.

 Dies ist auch nach materiellen Gesichtspunkten die allein interessengerechte Beweislastverteilung: Dem Anbieter von Telekommunikationsleistungen wird es kaum möglich sein, durch andere Beweismittel als seine technischen Aufzeichnungen zu beweisen, dass seine Dienstleistungen in Anspruch genommen worden sind. Dem Kunden ist es dagegen grundsätzlich sehr wohl möglich, eine gegen ihn sprechende Vermutung, z.B. durch Zeugenaussagen, zu widerlegen.

Es muss daher davon ausgegangen werden, dass ein unbeabsichtigtes oder nicht ordnungsgemäßes Einwählen zum streitgegenständlichen Mehrwertdienst nicht vorgelegen hat, wobei der Hinweis erlaubt sei, dass der PC-und Telefonnutzer einer Kontrollpflicht bzgl. des Verbindungsaufbaus unterliegt (AG München u. AG Wiesbaden, NJW 2002, 2960). 


Weiterhin wird die tatsächliche Inanspruchnahme der Mehrwertdienstleistungen vom Anschluss der beklagten Partei aus auch durch den Umstand belegt, dass die Zedentin eine Überprüfung ihres Abrechnungssystems vorgenommen und keinerlei Fehlerhaftigkeit festgestellt hat. Dadurch hat die Zedentin den ihr nach § 16 Abs. 3 Telekommunikations- Kundenschutzverordnung (TIKV) obliegenden Beweis für die richtige Berechnung der Leistung erbracht. Da sich keine technischen Mängel gefunden haben, besteht, wie aus § 16 Abs. 3 Satz 2 TKV zu schließen ist, eine Vermutung dafür, dass die Verbindungsentgelte zutreffend ermittelt worden sind. Im   Einklang dazu haben verschiedene Gerichte bereits bestätigt,            dass ein Anscheinsbeweis für die Richtigkeit einer Telefonrechnung besteht, wenn im Rahmen einer technischen und betrieblichen Prüfung keine die Entgeltermittlung beeinflussenden Fehler festgestellt wurden und eine Prüfung der Entgeltsysteme ergeben hat, dass diese sich in einem ordnungsgemäßen Zustand befinden (vgl. u.a. LG Paderborn vom 03.02.2000, Az-. 3 0 420/98 m.w.N. sowie OLG Düsseldorf vom 17.12.1997, Az- 15 U 39/97). 


Ein solcher Anscheinsbeweis wird nur entkräftet, wenn die andere Partei Tatsachen behauptet und beweist, aus denen sich die ernsthafte Möglichkeit eines anderweitigen Geschehensablaufes ergibt (LG Paderborn vom 03.02.2000). Der Vortrag der beklagten Partei ist jedoch nicht geeignet, eine solche ernsthafte Möglichkeit eines anderweitigen Geschehensablaufes nahe zu legen. Aus neuerer Zeit sei insbesondere auf das Urteil des OLG Düsseldorf vom 26.03.2003, Az. 18 U 192/02 (auch m.w.N.) verwiesen- Augrund der jahrzehntelangen Verwendung automatischer Zählverfahren, ihrer wiederholten Überprüfung und Begutachtung durch Sachverständige sei es

 „angängi.g, diesen Zählergebnissen die Vermutung für ihre Richtigkeit beizumessen. Fehlen konkrete Anhaltspunkte für eine fehlerhafte Zählung der Gebühreneinheiten,dann ist der Beweis des ersten Anscheins für die Richkqkeit der aufgezeichneten Ergebnisse erbracht. " 

Diese „aufgezeichneten Ergebnisse" werden in den Einzelverbindungsnachweisen ausgedrückt: Dazu zählen insbesondere auch der Zeitpunkt und die Dauer der einzelnen Verbindungen sowie deren Zielrufnummern. Mit anderen Worten besteht, sofern eine technische Oberprüfung stattgefunden und diese keine Fehler zutage gebracht hat, ein Anscheinsbeweis dafür, dass die im vorgelegten Einzelverbindungsnachweis ausgewiesenen Verbindungen tatsächlich so zu Stande gekommen sind.
(...)

23.06.04, Nachträg RA S.

Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH./.Elfe überreiche ich für die Beklagte in Anlage die Pressemitteilung des Bundesgerichtshofs vom 05.03.2004 (Fundstelle im Internet: www.dialerundrecht.de/Urteile.htin). Bei den gegenständlichen Verbindungen handelt es sich um Verbindungen durch ein heimlich installiertes Auswahlprogramm (Dialer). Es wurde substantiiert vorgetragen und unter Beweis gestellt, dass die pornografischen Darstellungen nicht angewählt wurden, sondern "automatisch" auf dem Bildschirm erschienen. Nach BGH, Urteil vom 04.03.2004 - In ZR 96/03, ist die Klage demnach unbegründet. Im übrigen wird bestritten, dass der für die Verbindungen verantwortliche Dialer bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert ist, wie es das TKG erfordert.

*[Virenscanner: Aktenzeichen entfernt]*


----------



## Elfe303 (4 Juli 2004)

Artikel gelöscht


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

PERSÖNLICHE DATEN LÖSCHEN!!!



			
				Elfe303 schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry, Elfe, dieses Fenster hat mit Deinem Dialer nichts zu tun. Was Dein Sohn angeklickt hat oder nicht, weiß vielleicht nicht einmal Dein Sohn selbst... (im Ernst!). Was er dafür (angeblich) bekommen haben könnte, könnte allerdings auch wieder mit der Firma zusammen hängen, zu der der gepostete link gehört (aufgrund der vielen "könnte", "wäre möglich", usw. ist das unerheblich)

Die Firma "OK Maximus" gehört zu einem Düsseldorfer Firmenkonglomerat, eine ungefähre Beschreibung findest Du auf deren website www.okmax.de

hier z.B. die Einordnung der "Ok Maximus":  hier klicken 

Dialer angeboten hat meines Wissens zum einen die "enterpayment" (siehe link  hier  und die dort ja ebenfalls erwähnte "Questnet", link  hier .

Die von Dir angegebene Nummer, 0190839585 gehört laut RegTP der MCN-Telecom (siehe  hier ), die ebenfalls zur OK Maximus / Q1AG gehört, siehe obigen link und siehe  mcn-link .

Übrigens sitzt im Aufsichtsrat der Q1AG ein Mann, der auf der Seite der "NAIIN" (No Abuse in Internet) als deren Förderer bezeichnet wird. Solltest Du also Zweifel haben, würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle auch mal an diese Institution wenden:

www.naiin.org

MfG
sgtpepper7


----------



## Elfe303 (4 Juli 2004)

Danke, ging ja schnell. Aber die Nummer lautet 0190/080805. Mehr hab ich nicht
Lb. Grüße, Elfe


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

Elfe303 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, ging ja schnell. Aber die Nummer lautet 0190/080805.


 Asche auf mein Haupt, die Nummer, die ich eingegeben habe, steht auf dem vor mir liegenden Schmierzettel, nebendran steht Deine... aber - lustig genug eigentlich - es ändert nichts an dem, was ich gepostet habe... es nützt freilich erst einmal auch nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer war offensichtlich an eine OK Maximus GmbH vergeben.


 @counselor: bei der regtp steht "Talkline" - was jetzt nun? Natürlich weiß ich, dass meistens bei denen, die weiter gefragt haben, bald OK&Co aufgetaucht sind, aber der Form halber sei das mit Talkline erwähnt:  reg-tp . Die Nummer, die ich versehentlich eingegeben habe, stammt von einem Dialer "skylift" (dsx0190839585). Sorry für die Verwirrung
sgtpepper7


----------



## Counselor (4 Juli 2004)

1) Bei der Klage eines Verbindungsnetzbetreibers ist Anspruchsgrundlage der Contentvertrag. Einwendungserhalt nach § 404 BGB.
2) Gegen den EVN wegen Vertragsschluss einzig möglicher Einwand ist eine *unbemerkte Anwahl* (=> fehlender Handlungswille bzw kein Bewußtsein, irgendwas erklärt zu haben).
3) Anwalt muß klären, ob Anrufe der Kinder dem Anschlußinhaber zuzurechnen sind.
4) Ebenso muß er klären, ob eine Anfechtung wegen vorsätzlicher Täuschung infrage kommt oder ein Gegenanspruch nach § 826 BGB.


----------



## Elfe303 (4 Juli 2004)

sgtpepper7 
Ich bin im Umgang mit PC und Irgendwelchen Verbindungen zwar schon sehr viel schlauer, trotzdem ist manches nicht ganz leicht zu verstehen.
Danke.
Gruß


----------



## Counselor (4 Juli 2004)

Mehr über Talkline und OK Maximus:
http://web.archive.org/web/20030614203333/www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1449-1.html


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

oder der hier, so lange er noch im cache von google ist
  Die Leiden des jungen OkMaximusOpfer


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2004)

Elfe303 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich beabsichtige noch, beim LKA in Stgt. Strafanzeige zu stellen, damit ich noch einen Nachweis des Dialers liefern kann.


Nach nun eineinhalb Jahren willst Du mit Deinem Computer die Behörden belästigen? Ich befürchte, das ist nicht sehr sinnreich. Die Daten von damals sind aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach längst gelöscht oder überschrieben worden und im schlimmsten Fall hat (z. B. Dein Sohn) den Rechner längst formatiert. Wenn Ihr in dieser langen Zeit mit dem PC gearbeitet habt, dann lasst das mit der Anzeige besser sein. Das Ergebis einer Auswertung wird Euch (ohne Antrag auf Einsicht in die Gerichtsakte, die nur einem Anwalt zu steht) eh nicht gewährt. Und was dann dort drin stehen mag, ist mit Sicherheit keinen Pfifferling wert!

Aber, wenn sich einer betrogen fühlt, steht es ihm selbstverständich frei, eine Anzeige bei den Behörden zu erstatten - ob das jedoch sinnvoll ist, muss der Anzeigenerstatter mit sich selbst ausmachen, spätestens bei der Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, wenn sich einer betrogen fühlt, steht es ihm selbstverständich frei, eine Anzeige bei den Behörden zu erstatten - ob das jedoch sinnvoll ist, muss der Anzeigenerstatter mit sich selbst ausmachen, spätestens bei der Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens.


Also, fassen wir zusammen: Betrug ist denkbar, Betrug ist machbar - aber nicht (be)strafbar. Na klasse...


----------



## Elfe303 (4 Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank, schönen Abend, Elfe


----------



## Elfe303 (4 Juli 2004)

Hallo, Reducal,
nein ich will nicht meinen PC abgeben, ein Forumsteilnehmer hatte dieselbe Nummer auf seinem Rechner und hat ihn beim LKA durchsuchen lassen. Ich wäre nur an dem Ergebnis interessiert. Allerdings habe ich jetzt gelesen daß hinter dieser 0190/080805 Nummer nochmal mehrere MWDs stecken könne. Folglich hat das wohl für meinen Prozess wenig Sinn.
MfG, Elfe


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Also, fassen wir zusammen: Betrug ist denkbar, Betrug ist machbar - aber nicht (be)strafbar.


Wenn es gerichtsverwertbare Beweise gibt, immer! Aber (in den meisten Dialer Fällen) woher nehmen?



			
				Elfe303 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank, schönen Abend, Elfe


Dir auch, servus!


			
				Elfe303 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, Reducal,
> nein ich will nicht meinen PC abgeben .... folglich hat das wohl für meinen Prozess wenig Sinn.


Um ehrlich zu sein, sinnlos!



(Aber immerhin hat mein Lieblingsgrieche soeben bei der EM gewonnen - und da gehe ich jetzt hin.)


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> (Aber immerhin hat mein Lieblingsgrieche soeben bei der EM gewonnen - und da gehe ich jetzt hin.)


ich weiß ja nicht, wie viel Ouzo du da trinkst, aber ich denke, dein Alkoholspiegel dürfte heute abend höher sein als die Anzahl der Dialerfälle mit genügend Beweisen   Nix für ungut...


----------



## Elfe303 (4 Juli 2004)

Einen guten Hunger!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

Elfe303 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen guten Hunger!


Dir trotzdem natürlich alles Gute
aka


----------



## Elfe303 (4 Juli 2004)

*Gast*

Fein danke, Dir auch. Kann mir bitte noch jemand posten, wie das mit den kleinen weißen Fensterchen geht? (Zitat...). Habs noch nicht geschnallt.
Schönen Abend noch, ich melde mich morgen wieder.


----------



## dotshead (4 Juli 2004)

Guggsu  hier.


----------



## Qoppa (5 Juli 2004)

@ Elfe

Dein Verfahren ist ja schon weit fortgeschritten, - und die Axleute haben´s offenbar tatsächlich schon geschafft, den Richter auf das falsche Gleis zu setzen ... 

Den Beweis wirst Du nicht mehr führen können, - allenfalls Hinweise, daß es bei dieser Nr schon öfter Mißbrauch gab. Ich halte es daher für *dringend geboten*, daß Du Deinen Anwalt dazu bringst, die vollständige Argumentation zur Beweislastumkehr vorzuführen. Denn das wird sie zu Fall bringen. Es ist wirklich sehr interessant zu sehen, wie die Axleute das aufgebaut haben: genau diesen entscheidenden Punkt versuchen sie zu umgehen:



			
				(...) schrieb:
			
		

> Vielmehr ist davon auszugehen, dass die Verbindungen ordnungsgemäß aufgebaut wurden und entsprechende Leistungen bewusst und gewollt in Anspruch genommen wurden. Das pauschale Bestreiten der Beklagten ist daher nicht geeignet, den Beweis des ersten Anscheins für die Richtigkeit der Abrechnung zu erschüttern.


Die Richtigkeit der Abrechnung hat mit tatsächlicher und erst recht mit gewollter Inanspruchnahme nicht das mindeste zu tun.



			
				(...) schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin wird die tatsächliche Inanspruchnahme der Mehrwertdienstleistungen vom Anschluss der beklagten Partei aus auch durch den Umstand belegt, dass die Zedentin eine Überprüfung ihres Abrechnungssystems vorgenommen und keinerlei Fehlerhaftigkeit festgestellt hat.


Der gleiche Fehlschluß!



			
				(...) schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt zwischenzeitlich gängige Möglichkeiten, sich entsprechend vor teueren Mehrwertdiensten zu schützen, indem z.B. sog. 0190-Sperren auf dem Computer eingerichtet werden. Wer sich einen Internetanschluss einrichtet, muss mit dem Risiko erhöhten Gebühren leben und nimmt diese auch in Kauf.


Völliger Bullshit! - Das ist - allerspätestens - seit dem BGH-Urteil nicht mehr haltbar.



			
				(...) schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gesetzgeber hat für den Bereich der Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen in § 16 TKV folgende Regelung hinsichtlich der Beweislast getroffen-  usw.


Wieder schief - aber hieraus läßt sich auch noch ein schöner Strick drehen: Prüfprotokoll nach § 16 anfordern! - da ist wesentlich mehr zu erforderlich als die "Ober[flächliche?]prüfung", von der (...) spricht, auch die Zertifizierung ist normalerweise nicht ausreichend. Die Rechtsprechung hier:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile2.htm#punktD6

Dort unter http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile2.htm#punktA1 findet sich übrigens die umgekehrte Rechtsmeinung: "*Der Netz-Betreiber ist beweispflichtig für die Inanspruchnahme der Leistung*"  geradezu im rohen Dutzend, teilweise auch mit schöner Begründung, z.B.
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agoldenburg111203.htm
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agdortmund060104.htm
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agwarendorf22012004.htm
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agkrefeld11022004.htm
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agwesterstede230204.htm
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agcelle200204.htm
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agcrailsheim27022004.htm
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agpeine100304.htm


----------



## Counselor (5 Juli 2004)

Vermutlich hat dein Sohn sich den Piratos Dialer eingefangen. Der wurde damals durch Popupgewitter 'beworben'. Eins von den Popups war der Dialer. Ein falscher Klick, und die Verbindung wurde getrennt und die teuere Nummer angewählt. Meiner Meinung nach Beweislastumkehr wie im Schriftsatz von 'DerJurist' geltend machen; wegen Erklärungsirrtums bzw. vorsätzlicher Täuschung anfechten. Das scheint hier zum Erfolg geführt zu haben.


----------



## Teleton (5 Juli 2004)

In der Entscheidung des LG Mönchengladbach, war überhaupt keine Telefonnetzbetreiber beteiligt. Ein Verbraucher hatte anscheinend zunächst an die DTAG gezahlt und dann versucht den Betrag vom Hersteller des Dialerprogs zurückzuklagen.


Teleton


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Juli 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Und damit Dir bzw. Deinem Anwalt der Lesestoff nicht ausgeht: die Dokumentation eines Prozesses gegen Intrum/(...) durch Forenmitglied KatzenHai:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2738
> (weiteres Material wirst Du über die Suchfunktion finden können.)



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an - die Druckfunktion mag aus jenem Thread auch wirklich noch was für den RA hergeben. Er muss nur sauber "subsumieren" (so heißt die Anspruchskontrolltechnik der Juristen), wer mit wem woüber angeblich welchen Vertrag geschlossen haben soll. Und alle diese Anspruchsgrundlagen obliegen alleine dem Beweis der Klägerseite.

Übrigens ist nicht "pauschal" bestritten worden, da hierzu Beweis angetreten worden ist. Dieser Beweis muss erst einmal beigezogen werden, wenn sich der Richter nicht der "antizipierten Beweiswürdigung" (Verfahrensfehler = Berufungsgrund) aussetzen möchte. Auch das lässt sich als "_anwaltlicher Hinweis analog § 139 Abs. 2 Satz 1 ZPO_" an das Gericht vortragen...


----------



## Elfe303 (5 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Guggsu  hier.


Dankeschön, Elfe303


----------



## dotshead (5 Juli 2004)

Gern geschehen.  :bussi: 

LG 
Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Elfe303 (5 Juli 2004)

Katenhai schrieb
Dem schließe ich mich gerne an - die Druckfunktion mag aus jenem Thread auch wirklich noch was für den RA hergeben. Er muss nur sauber "subsumieren" (so heißt die Anspruchskontrolltechnik der Juristen), wer mit wem woüber angeblich welchen Vertrag geschlossen haben soll. Und alle diese Anspruchsgrundlagen obliegen alleine dem Beweis der Klägerseite.

@alle
herzlichen Dank für die vielen Beiträge.
Der Richter lies durchblicken, daß er meinem Sohn als Zeugen nicht glauben werde.
Wenn ich noch das BFI als Zeugen hinzuziehe, was sollte ich dann tun? ladet den dann der Richter ein?
Ich habe schon ein paar hundert Textbausteine kopiert. Dieses Forum ist einfach genial.
Gruß


----------



## Counselor (6 Juli 2004)

Elfe303 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Richter lies durchblicken, daß er meinem Sohn als Zeugen nicht glauben werde.


Hat er gesagt warum? Hierfür muß er nämlich gute Gründe haben, ansonsten wäre das ein glatter Verfassungsverstoß (Art. 103 I GG).


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

@elfe:
Ich hab nicht den ganzen Faden hier gelesen, aber ist denn eigentlich letztendlich klar, wer der Inhalteanbieter gewesen ist? Vielleicht war ja alles doch noch einmal ganz anders? Doch Erotik?

Ich habe ja erst die Nummer verwechselt, aber zu "Deiner" Nummer fand ich auch was...

Der link zu diesem Dialer stammt von einer Seite, die registriert für eine Firma in Panama ("Blue GD Inc"), gehört aber irgendwie zu einem ziemlichen Firmenverhau. Und Talkline war an der Nummer auch mit beteiligt? Aha...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

Oder doch Piratos?

 Piratos, Q1 ... und die Spanier 

Der in dem link enthaltene link ist leider offline, aber man kann sich  hier  behelfen...


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2004)

Dutchweb24 und Digital Simplex sind zusammen geschlossen http://web.archive.org/web/20030622110832/www.securex.tv/impressum.php 
da ist es bis zur Consul Info BV nicht mehr weit.  :evil:


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juli 2004)

*@Elfe303:*

Hier haben wir wirklich was feines für dich und deinen Anwalt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6439


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dutchweb24 und Digital Simplex sind zusammen geschlossen http://web.archive.org/web/20030622110832/www.securex.tv/impressum.php
> da ist es bis zur Consul Info BV nicht mehr weit.  :evil:



in der Tat...

siehe  hier 

Aber sgtpepper7 war ja nur ein vorübergehender Gastname, damit ich nicht jedes Mal eine neue ID brauche, wenn "cico" was Neues zaubert...

Grüsse

sgtbieptv

(siehe whois pepper7.de)


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juli 2004)

Diskussion bei awm-resource (im April 2003)



			
				der eine schrieb:
			
		

> ...securex, aber ich weiss nicht genau, wer der anbieter ist





			
				der andere schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die ebenfalls empfehlen! Wem das gehört? Hmm der Ic** Me*** AG / Un* G* also kannste auch Vertrauen haben, dass es Geld gibt



grüsse
the web-prompter


----------



## Elfe303 (14 Juli 2004)

*@alle*

Herzlichen Dank nochmals für die vielen Postings.
Bei den letzten Hinweisen betreffs des Dialers habe ich 0 verstanden.
Ich habe nach den Urteilen gesucht die (...) im Klageverfahren zitiert, aber nichts gefunden, kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke, elfe303



> Weiterhin wird die tatsächliche Inanspruchnahme der Mehrwertdienstleistungen vom Anschluss der beklagten Partei aus auch durch den Umstand belegt, dass die Zedentin eine Überprüfung ihres Abrechnungssystems vorgenommen und keinerlei Fehlerhaftigkeit festgestellt hat. Dadurch hat die Zedentin den ihr nach § 16 Abs. 3 Telekommunikations- Kundenschutzverordnung (TIKV) obliegenden Beweis für die richtige Berechnung der Leistung erbracht. Da sich keine technischen Mängel gefunden haben, besteht, wie aus § 16 Abs. 3 Satz 2 TKV zu schließen ist, eine Vermutung dafür, dass die Verbindungsentgelte zutreffend ermittelt worden sind. Im Einklang dazu haben verschiedene Gerichte bereits bestätigt, dass ein Anscheinsbeweis für die Richtigkeit einer Telefonrechnung besteht, wenn im Rahmen einer technischen und betrieblichen Prüfung keine die Entgeltermittlung beeinflussenden Fehler festgestellt wurden und eine Prüfung der Entgeltsysteme ergeben hat, dass diese sich in einem ordnungsgemäßen Zustand befinden (vgl. u.a. LG Paderborn vom 03.02.2000, Az-. 3 0 420/98 m.w.N. sowie OLG Düsseldorf vom 17.12.1997, Az- 15 U 39/97).
> 
> Ein solcher Anscheinsbeweis wird nur entkräftet, wenn die andere Partei Tatsachen behauptet und beweist, aus denen sich die ernsthafte Möglichkeit eines anderweitigen Geschehensablaufes ergibt (LG Paderborn vom 03.02.2000). Der Vortrag der beklagten Partei ist jedoch nicht geeignet, eine solche ernsthafte Möglichkeit eines anderweitigen Geschehensablaufes nahe zu legen. Aus neuerer Zeit sei insbesondere auf das Urteil des OLG Düsseldorf vom 26.03.2003, Az. 18 U 192/02 (auch m.w.N.) verwiesen- Augrund der jahrzehntelangen Verwendung automatischer Zählverfahren, ihrer wiederholten Überprüfung und Begutachtung durch Sachverständige sei es


----------



## schik (29 Juli 2004)

*Wie ist der Stand der Dinge?   @ Elfe 303*

Hallo Elfe,

bin ebenso betroffen von dem Dialer. Mich interessiert einmal, wie derzeit der Stand der Dinge bei Dir ist.

Ist eigentlich bei dem Dialer klar, dass dieser sich automatisch auf dem PC installiert hat?

Gruss
schik


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2004)

*Re: @alle*

@ Elfe 303,

hast Du zu dem ellenlangen Zitat (aus der Klage?) schon mal das hier gelesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3135

Gruss
EoC


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2004)

@schick
Hallo, nein, weil die FP kurz danach formatiert wurde. 
Gruss, Steffi


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2004)

Hallo Eoc,
danke fuer den Tip, bin im Moment nicht eingelogt, weil hier in Bali das Netz sehr langsam ist...
Gruss Elfe303


----------



## plato (20 September 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer war offensichtlich an eine OK Maximus GmbH vergeben. Zahllose Beiträge bei Teltarif sprechen dafür, dass da was oberfaul war.
> http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1095-7.html



Wobei zu beachten ist, dass OK Maximus und Q1/Düsseldorf identisch zu sein scheinen. Siehe

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1157-6.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 September 2004)

Q1Carrier AG heisst es heute... Zu Q1 gehören 15 Firmen. Im Lebenslauf des Firmenchefs Th.v.R. steht das ziemlich gut zusammen gefasst drin.

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7418


----------



## KatzenHai (25 September 2004)

plato schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei zu beachten ist, dass OK Maximus und Q1/Düsseldorf identisch zu sein scheinen.


Kein "scheinen" - das ist so.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 September 2004)

risikofreudige und/oder technisch versierte Leute könnten sich auf einer Archivseite Tausende von Dialern ankucken, vielleicht ist ja der richtige dabei? 

wer Interesse hat, bitte PN

grob: es gibt die ganz kleinen frühen Dialer, basierend auf dialercpp.exe (meist ein winamp-Logo), dann gibts auch welche mit Herzchen ("TheDialer.exe", Starlux-Dialer), die passen ungefähr von der Zeit her (haben so 24 kB). Siehe dazu auch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6410&highlight=winamp (an den Aufruf noch einmal erinnernd, da ja jetzt vielleicht der mögliche Zusammenhang klarer ist)


----------

